# Duration to Nicotine Fulfillment and Vaping Techniques



## Hooked (14/10/17)

I've come across an informative guide for those new to vaping. This is the first article which I've read that explains how long it will take to get the desired nicotine fulfillment. This is important for smokers who are switching to vaping. 

It also describes the differences between mouth-to-lung and direct-lung vaping techniques.

https://ecigarettereviewed.com/smoking-vs-vaping-technique

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------

